# Resistencia para motor



## miketron (Feb 9, 2009)

Tengo un motor de 6v a 38mA es el 253307 de jameco.com, Por otro lado necesito alimentarlo a traves de una fuente de 24V por que el circuito tambien alimenta un motor de 24V el problema que tengo es que uso una formula que vi en este foro de divisor de voltaje V2=V1 (R2/R1+R2), bueno tomo mi motor como R2 y segun el multimetro tiene 74 homs entonces despejando 6 = 24(74/(R1)+74) Tengo que R1 es de 222Ω hago eso pongo la resistencia, conecto el motor pruebo con el multimetro los nodos del motor y sopas! que me esta entregando 15V 

¿Que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 9, 2009)

Que la resistencia del motor varia con la velocidad y el voltaje, cuando la mides con el multimetro es de un valor por que el motor no esta girando (o se mueve poco) y cuando lo conectas al divisor ya es otra por que el motor agarra velocidad

Para poder bajar el voltaje en esa situaicon es mejor que uses un Zener, asi garantizas la estabilidad del voltaje independientemente del consumo del motor


----------



## miketron (Feb 9, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Para poder bajar el voltaje en esa situaicon es mejor que uses un Zener, asi garantizas la estabilidad del voltaje independientemente del consumo del motor



Me recomiendas uno integrado o armar uno, los capacitores que suelen usar como los calculo el problema es que si e hehco fuentes pero la verdad siempre he copiado modelos, ¿Como calculo los capacitores que necesito?


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 9, 2009)

Los modelos basicos de las fuentes ya estan hechos y la mayoria de las veces solo se adaptan a las necesidades, no creas que lo que haces esta mal hecho.. todos lo hacemos

Mira en estos links como hacer una fuente con zener:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14001.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21412.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5142.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

no hagas para poner la resistencia en serie la resistencia del motor + la otra,haz para que el voltaje caiga 18 voltios,que sino me equivoco seran como 1200 ohmios lo que tienes que poner,mas o menos,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2009)

Miketrón, el medir la resistencia de un motor sólo te sirve para saber el consumo al instante del arranque y que solo dura milisegundos ( para tu caso I=V/R =6/74=0.081A ). Dato inutil para tu motorcito, pero que se debe tomar en cuenta para motores grandes.
Cómo vos tenés los datos de fábrica del motor emplearás la Ley de Ohm R=V/I dónde V son los Volts que deben caer en la resistencia, los que la resistencia absorbe para que no le lleguen al motor (24-6=18) e I será la misma del motor al estar en serie o sea R=18/0.038=473,68
O sea que necesitás una resistencia de 470 Ohms (que es el valor comercial más cercano), pero ahora debes calcular la potencia que esa resistencia va a disipar (absorber).  Ahí podes usar W=V.I o también reemplazando ésta en la de Ohm  W= V cuadrado/R   o  W=I cuadrado.R
W=18x0.038=0.684    W=18x18/473=0,684    W=0.038x0.038x473=0.683
Yo usaría 470 Ohms, mínimo 2 Watts.
Te muestro el cálculo de tu resistencia cómo método didactico, por eso te muestro el resultado coincidente al usar las tres formas de calcular su potencia.
Podés usar la resistencia calculada, teniendo en cuenta que para cargas mecánicas variables , también variará la velocidad . . . probá !
También podés usar el Zener al cuál le tenés que calcular la resistencia y también podés usar un 7815 con el 7806 en cascada ya que no creo que el 7806 se banque los 24 volts de entrada. Son baratos , irían sin disipador y no necesitás hacer cálculos.
Comentanos cómo te va .


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 10, 2009)

UN DIVISOR DE VOLTAJE RESISTIVO NO SE PUEDE USAR COMO FUENTE! se usa como referencia de tension o atenuador! por eso tenes 15V.


"Me recomiendas uno integrado o armar uno, los capacitores que suelen usar como los calculo el problema es que si e hehco fuentes pero la verdad siempre he copiado modelos, ¿Como calculo los capacitores que necesito?"

Los zener son diodos y no se arman, se compran.

Lo de la resistencia es algo ineficiente, podrias armar un pwm con el 555.


----------



## miketron (Feb 10, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Cómo vos tenés los datos de fábrica del motor emplearás la Ley de Ohm R=V/I  .



Eso fue lo primero que he hecho por que parecia lo mas simple pero igual me entrega 13V, ya resolvio mi duda chico 3001, decidi usar una zener para hacer un regulador de voltaje.


----------



## miketron (Feb 10, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> UN DIVISOR DE VOLTAJE RESISTIVO NO SE PUEDE USAR COMO FUENTE! .



No leiste todo chico 3001 me decia que podia usar un diodo zener el cual ya en el caso de los LM78xx ya viene integrado con la resistencia para regular a xx volts a 1.5A, estos LM78xx son los que comunmente se usan en fuentes por eso leiste por ahi la palabra fuente, cuando armas un regulador de voltaje usando un zener o uno integrado tienes que agregar un capacitor a la entrada y otro a la salida en paralelo, 
LEE PRIMERO!


----------

